# 2010 wet pto cluth or dry?



## westy_ca (Feb 15, 2016)

Ive got a bad oil leak coming from the top pto shaft on my 2010....I'm sure its coming from the hydraulic/transmission reservoir because the pto gear box would of been empty by now .... I do have a repair manual on order, just wanted to get started on it. Ive got a few more questions if anyone is interested and have had this problem before

Appreciate you help


----------

